# U L O/ icons under my name



## Chocoholic (Nov 8, 2005)

Unidentified Little Object

I hope you don't think me too stupid, but what is that little green circle with the blue edges that has started appearing on my posts? At the bottom, a snowflake-thingy accompanies it. Something to do with how many posts I've made?


----------



## pdswife (Nov 8, 2005)

it tells the others if you are one line or not.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 8, 2005)

If you place your cursor on an icon such as the green circle, and wait for a couple of seconds, a label will pop up telling you what it is. 

The 'snowflake thingy' is actually a scale and can be used to give karma.


----------



## mrsmac (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for that it had me confused too. My next question is where has my avatar gone???


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Nov 8, 2005)

How can I get an avatar?  (In simple English please as I am computer illiterate.)


----------

